# Historical Sky Replacement



## pez (Oct 11, 2021)

Interesting discovery


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 11, 2021)

I do occasionally relace the sky, sometimes it's very useful to be able thanks to clever software.....


----------



## Space Face (Oct 11, 2021)

I'm sure I've got software that does this but rarely use it.  I should really experiment more.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 13, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I'm sure I've got software that does this but rarely use it.  I should really experiment more.


 Its in Photoshop 2021 buddy - excuse the mobile phone images 













Your'e welcome 


Les


----------



## Space Face (Oct 13, 2021)

Nah, that's not the one.  Don't have, won't have PS due to the subs.  I have PSE and an old (non updatable) copy of LR 5 but that's about it for me on Adobe.

Like I said I rarely use it but I'm sure it's Luminar. Well, it is Luminar.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 13, 2021)

Space Face said:


> Nah, that's not the one.  Don't have, won't have PS due to the subs.  I have PSE and an old (non updatable) copy of LR 5 but that's about it for me on Adobe.
> 
> Like I said I rarely use it but I'm sure it's Luminar. Well, it is Luminar.


As I sell lots of images ( I also shoot Portraits, Weddings, Engagements and School Proms ) Photoshop 2021 subscription's are tax deductible for me - its a no brainer

Les


----------



## Space Face (Oct 13, 2021)

School Proms?   When did that sneak in (years ago I know)?  So Americanised.  What ever happened to the good old school disco?😂😂


----------



## Space Face (Oct 13, 2021)

Lez325 said:


> As I sell lots of images ( I also shoot Portraits, Weddings, Engagements and School Proms ) Photoshop 2021 subscription's are tax deductible for me - its a no brainer
> 
> Les


Yeah, I don't do paid stuff so the subs ain't for me.


----------



## Jeff15 (Oct 13, 2021)

I use Luminar 4........


----------



## Space Face (Oct 13, 2021)

That's the fella.


----------



## Lez325 (Oct 14, 2021)

Jeff15 said:


> I use Luminar 4........





Space Face said:


> That's the fella.


  I have heard of that- but having used Photoshop for so very many years, I feel I'd be lost using a different editing suite, It's like an old coat I don't want to throw away  I pay around £120 annually, so not a great cost to be honest.

School Disco's now all called School Proms - and very profitable for any Photographer I can tell you 

Les

here a quick edit using Photoshop 2012 Sky replacement filter- subject Hinkley Point Nuclear Power Station, Somerset

Just for fun- Just a total of  3 mins on all 3 edits - in no way meant to look professional, but is is good fun 

Original





EDIT




  Night sky edit


----------

